# Eyes.



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anybody else have eye issues?

It's like they are fuzzy. Like I can see but they feel weird. Sort of like I have been staring at a tv for too long and they are tired? Or like I have just woken up?

Normal?

I always feel a little weird. Like blocked! My head feels blocked... Argh!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I think almost everyone has it.....its called "Visual Snow"


----------



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you! It's really annoying.. It's the thing that reminds me that I have DP when I forget! Never goes away..


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Yep! This is totally normal. I have everything you're describing- sounds more like derealization than visual snow.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Whitehazel said:


> Does anybody else have eye issues?
> 
> It's like they are fuzzy. Like I can see but they feel weird. Sort of like I have been staring at a tv for too long and they are tired? Or like I have just woken up?
> 
> ...


I don't have visual snow, but have what you describe. The fuzziness cleans up with one of my meds. But there is still some DR going on.

Have your tried any medication?


----------



## ProphetEdison (Apr 10, 2011)

When my dp started 3 years ago when I was 14 it was when we were on family vacation and i started getting this, i was like wtf and had no idéa eventually i found out 2 years later tho.


----------



## shitinmybrain (Dec 7, 2011)

It is really odd how almost all of us experience eye issues. What is the connection to DP and vision? It could just us being hyper aware but I don't know...that sounds like an anxiety thing (which dp is, i think) but with most straight anxiety cases vision is not really mentioned where as it is in nearly all cases of DP.

Strange.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i think we're just more aware of normal eye / vision phenomena


----------



## TheEndIsFuckingNigh (Aug 25, 2011)

Whitehazel said:


> Does anybody else have eye issues?
> 
> It's like they are fuzzy. Like I can see but they feel weird. Sort of like I have been staring at a tv for too long and they are tired? Or like I have just woken up?
> 
> ...


Yeah, pixelated vision. This is Hell. Why me? Why?


----------

